
Ask HN: How do you cope up with mental harassment at work? - workplacessuck
Workplaces, be it big firms or startups, have become toxic environments where many are mentally harassed by a few. How do you cope up with mental harassment at work? Quitting? Complaint to HR? Legal help?
======
orionblastar
It is done to force you to quit so they don't have to pay unemployment. I had
it done to me and I complained and they kept writing me up for stuff I never
did to fire me. It drove me to a mental hospital and short term disability.
The state sided with me because on days I missed work they wrote me up at work
for doing all kinds of things.

Talk to a lawyer, document record the harassment. Maybe you can fight them in
court for harm done to you.

------
klenwell
Had to deal with this once. Very corporate environment. Based on my
experience:

1\. Talk to good lawyer on the topic. I waited too long to do this but it was
the best thing I did.

2\. Take detailed notes about any incidents. That was advice from the lawyer.

3\. Look for a new job. (I was already looking.) Lawyer advised me not to
quit. I didn't but I would weigh any decision against your mental well-being.

4\. Don't talk to HR at least not without legal guidance. This was the first
thing I did and it was a mistake.

It's probably also worth looking into medical counseling if it's taking a toll
on your health.

I'm sorry you're going through this. Best of luck.

~~~
workplacessuck
Thank you for your kind words. I'm trying to find legal help online that can
help me.

I'm also planning to go to a psychologist.

------
paktek123
I have faced this a few times. Firstly I would say who is causing harassment.
If its a colleague in your team then maybe a conversation with your manager
can have a positive effect. If its your manager then try getting in touch with
their manager and explain the situation. If its higher up the chain, director,
cto/ceo level, people that can't be fired or disciplined easily then I'd say
just give up and find new job. Your mental health and well being are more
important.

~~~
workplacessuck
It's my direct manager (who is director/c-suite level) and certain team
members close to him. I have tried talking but he stopped my growth!

------
abledon
What are some examples of mental harassment? Snarky comments on codereviews?

~~~
workplacessuck
Snarky comments, especially in public only to me and a colleague who does
similar work. Stopping growth by changing nomination to a leadership devp
program at work. Forcing me to complaint about the same colleague to get rid
that colleague.

------
rajeshmr
I faced this once - i prioritized my health over the job, and quit
immediately. Needless to say, it was a very bad experience. Zero
professionalism. I paid them to get rid of notice and left immediately.

